# the Pudden gets her portrait painted....



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Very nice painting Are you the artist?


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

AlanK said:


> Very nice painting Are you the artist?


yep; Pudden's Mama did it :curtain:


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Pudden said:


> yep; Pudden's Mama did it :curtain:


 Claudia you continue to amaze me


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I love it! What a great job.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Pudden said:


> .....
> 
> _*please note the drop of snot outta her nose!_


You are such a perfectionist


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Beautiful! You are talented!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Pudden's Mama is really talented!
Love the portrait!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

beautiful. Love the color and richness.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Love it! It's beautiful.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Beautiful painting - I love the bold colors and strokes.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Claudia,Its amazing!!!!!And you are one amazing talented lady!!!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Can I commission you? Wow, I impressed.....from chasing Mosses in your robe to this refined piece of work....you sure can do it all!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow that is absolutely amazing! Beautiful painting! LOVE the comic effect of the "snot drop"!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

A scientist AND an artist? You are brain integrated 

Very nice, and the drop of snot is the perfect touch


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Pudden's portrait is absolutely _*BEAUTIFUL,*_ you are so very talented.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

That is amazing!!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Wow.....You have painted a really wonderful portrait of your girl!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

It's perfect, right down to the drop of snot :lol:


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Wonderful, I love it!!! Even the snot


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

janine said:


> Wonderful, I love it!!! Even the snot


Yep, its that little drip of snot that makes it sooo real, that and the brush strokes ...its perfect.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Pudden, is there anything your Momma can't do?
She sure can multi-task.
Your portrait is just beautiful!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

How BEAUTIFUL!! You are very talented.


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

Just Beautiful! What talent you have! And a great subject paint, as well!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful! I think we all need to be pushing Mom to be writing and illustrating a book of all of her and Pudden's wonderful adventures.


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

What a wonderful piece!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I love it right down to the drop of snot on Pudden's snout. Well done.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I love it!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

jealous1 said:


> Absolutely beautiful! I think we all need to be pushing Mom to be writing and illustrating a book of all of her and Pudden's wonderful adventures.


 
I would definitely buy that book!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

cubbysan said:


> I would definitely buy that book!!


Me too!!!


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

I love it! I would love a hand painted portrait of Davis. You could have a mini-business just from members here. We could send our pics and you could paint them....snot drip optional!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

WOW thats beautiful..you are very talented.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

And where is this wonderful realistic portrait of the Pud going to hang?


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

jealous1 said:


> Absolutely beautiful! I think we all need to be pushing Mom to be writing and illustrating a book of all of her and Pudden's wonderful adventures.





GoldenMum said:


> Can I commission you? Wow, I impressed.....from chasing Mosses in your robe to this refined piece of work....you sure can do it all!





cubbysan said:


> I would definitely buy that book!!





janine said:


> Me too!!!





caligal said:


> I love it! I would love a hand painted portrait of Davis. You could have a mini-business just from members here. We could send our pics and you could paint them....snot drip optional!


If you need an agent or PR guy in the lower 48....give me a call


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Amazing work!!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think a book is in the making. That would be a perfect cover. Love it and a great vision of Pudden down to the drop of snot.


----------



## ladyhawk (Mar 9, 2010)

I just love your style.


----------



## BaileyGirl30 (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow, gorgeous! You are really talented!


----------



## 2dollys (Jan 24, 2011)

*Whoa!*

that's amazing! So bold.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

That portrait is amazing!

Pudden your mama is truly a renaissance woman!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I love it, love it, love it.
I really liked your "Rock fish" from before too.

But, why the drop of snot? Was poor little Pudden pouting because you wouldn't let her go play with the Moose people??????


----------

